# Rainbows in lakes, summer



## whiteymalone (Apr 11, 2021)

shaffe48b said:


> I went out again last night and finally caught one. I had both an egg and worm on size 8 hook dropped directly off the side of my raft 10 feet off the bottom. It was only 9 inches so I couldn't keep it so didn't take a picture.


Are you fishing a lake that the DNR historically stocks with RB trout? Find a lake that they stock every year and hope to catch last year's planters and hopefully a fish a night from two years ago planting. They are normally stocked at around 8-9 inches. Last years fish will be around 15-16", and two years ago plants are 18-23". Bring plenty of extra hooks to cut off if need be as not to kill this year's under-sized planters.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

whiteymalone said:


> Are you fishing a lake that the DNR historically stocks with RB trout? Find a lake that they stock every year and hope to catch last year's planters and hopefully a fish a night from two years ago planting. They are normally stocked at around 8-9 inches. Last years fish will be around 15-16", and two years ago plants are 18-23". Bring plenty of extra hooks to cut off if need be as not to kill this year's under-sized planters.


Yeah I think I caught this year's fish. I had to cut the hook off.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

jr28schalm said:


> Any pics of these small lake rainbows?


 Caught these in the dark, corn and a worm at the thermocline or just above. We just hang a lantern over the side.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

I nailed three in ten minutes about ten years ago on a chartreuse #4 Panther Martin casting from a boat in the middle of the day. Since I've started fishing again, I've trolled this same lake a couple times with small spinners to no avail. Caught lightning in a bottle that day I believe.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Fish after dark, with a light in the water as was stated previously. We just used corn on a hook and chum with corn every little while.


----------

